# Idolomantis diabolica



## empusapennata (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi,

I took some pictures of

nymph





A portrait of a adult female Idolomantis diabolica




A portrait of a adult male Idolomantis diabolica


----------



## Mantida (Feb 6, 2008)

Woah, very nice!


----------



## Andrew (Feb 6, 2008)

Amazing pictures!


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 7, 2008)

Great pics!! these photos should be on the calender :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 7, 2008)

2009?


----------



## Whyatt (Feb 7, 2008)

The second picture is my favorite! Quite amazing!

What camera did you use?

Best Reagards

Whyatt


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 7, 2008)

he used a canon 40d and a 100mm macro lens,


----------



## empusapennata (Feb 7, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> he used a canon 40d and a 100mm macro lens,


In that pic yes, Canon 40D and lots of other Canon and non canon stuff. But in other pics I loved the Canon EOS Lens MPE 65mm MACRO f2.8, A unique manual-focus lens designed exclusively for macro shooting suitable for digital SLRs.

Thanks for all your comments.

Regards


----------



## Kruszakus (Feb 7, 2008)

Just checked the price of that - Oh my God! Pretty shocking...


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 7, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 7, 2008)

canon mpe-65...what a lens,.


----------

